# Stamped candles



## Khanjari (Sep 8, 2016)

These days I am loving these candles! Great gifts as well!


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 8, 2016)

Those are really pretty!


----------



## snappyllama (Sep 8, 2016)

Those are really neat.


----------



## Khanjari (Sep 8, 2016)

Thank you so much!


----------



## SunRiseArts (Jan 20, 2017)

How did you stamp them?  They are beautiful!


----------



## Khanjari (Feb 24, 2017)

Yes, i stamped them!


----------



## Khanjari (Feb 24, 2017)

Makes cute gifts for hostess of the party especially someone who doesn't like bottle of wine or alcohol and gives a personal touch!


----------



## Khanjari (Feb 24, 2017)

Balloon ribbon makes everything look pretty when packed with it!


----------



## SunRiseArts (Feb 27, 2017)

But how did you make them?


----------



## penelopejane (Feb 27, 2017)

Khanjari said:


> Yes, i stamped them!



So you bought a stamp and stuck it onto the side of the candle you made?
They are really nice.


----------



## Khanjari (Feb 27, 2017)

No! Sorry, should have explained better....


----------



## Khanjari (Feb 27, 2017)

I bought the candles from Walmart... for stamping it, we use a regular rubber stamd and ink and then stamp it on white tissue paper...


----------



## Khanjari (Feb 27, 2017)

The gift wrapping tissue paper is what you use and cut it out... then place the cutting on the candle where you want it and then hold it in place and use a heat gun over it... so it will melt into the candle with the wax


----------



## Khanjari (Feb 27, 2017)

Makes sense?.... some pleople use hair dryer too but i already had a heat gun so have always used that


----------

